# Best looking color for an R33 GT-R.



## R390LM (Mar 7, 2010)

Thoughts ?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

R34 Nur - 'Millennium Jade'


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Top Secret Gold or Midnight Purple.

Have never seen one in Gunmetal Grey.


----------



## Boost junkie (Jun 24, 2014)

Kn6


----------



## R390LM (Mar 7, 2010)

Boost junkie said:


> Kn6


That looks really nice. looking to do that in a flat finish. anyone ? done this ?


----------



## R390LM (Mar 7, 2010)

Bajie said:


> Top Secret Gold or Midnight Purple.
> 
> Have never seen one in Gunmetal Grey.


That purple is really tricky in pairing rim colors. 


here is a set of R35 GT-R rims I painted in a Blue Factory paint. 









I'm learning on this paints and colors etc


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

White.


----------



## Kango_V (Jun 24, 2005)

Super Clear Red. Sue me I'm biased


----------



## chuckle2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

Midnight purple


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Mignight purple do doubt


----------



## barnsleyjohn (Jun 28, 2015)

midnight purple.i have one but hard to keep cleen


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Midnight Purple



/end thread


----------



## ernie-b (Jun 27, 2015)

Blaaaaaaaaaaack


----------



## roki_86 (Oct 24, 2010)

Deep Marine blue - BN6 !!!!!!!!!


----------



## chuckle2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

Got to admit midnight purple doesn't stay clean for long , but still the best colour


----------



## tath (Jun 26, 2005)

R32 Combat said:


> White.


All the fastest Jap cars are white, therefore this.


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

Silver has aged the best of all.


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

Midnight purple but I'm also biased as I own one, have to agree the don't stay clean long at all


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

super red


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

There is no such thing as best colour, it's all down to preference!


----------



## R390LM (Mar 7, 2010)

C7 JFW said:


> Silver has aged the best of all.


Sticking with the stock Super Silver and now its time to repaint the car once I get all of the panels fitting properly.


----------



## R390LM (Mar 7, 2010)

matty32 said:


> super red




looking to pick up a couple of cars in japan pm when you can.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

*Does Sales Popularity = The Best R33 Colour??*

Well logically, Going by this list of cars from :- 

One Man's Lonely Adventures In His R33 Skyline GT-R: BCNR33 Colors - How Many in What Color?



akasakaR33 said:


> *
> BCNR33 Colors - How Many in What Color?
> Many thanks to Michael Kynoch who posted this information on the R33 GT-R Facebook page, and graciously allowed me to repost here. He explains he got the data from his Nissan FAST and vin data files. Interestingly, he came up 5 cars short; he believes they may have been painted 5 non-standard colors.
> 
> ...


I've got to add these from the current known Spec III UK BCNR33's list because all other R33 listings don't seem to include the one hundred vehicles with these special UK specific seventeen digit chassis numbers....So :-

KH3 Black x 8
BN6 Deep Marine Blue x 31
LP2 Midnight Purple x 13
KR4 Sonic Silver x 33 and suprisingly....
QM1 White x 1


_Guess that QM1 White is the over all winner then folks?!_ I still prefer LP2 Midnight Purple myself but I'm a tiny bit biased! :chuckle:

HTH!


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

R33's look best in RU5(T) colour IMHO. Seen one in a scrapyard a while back and it looked 'correct'

I reckon they should all be this colour.......










:chuckle:



TT


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

K66 SKY said:


> Well logically, Going by this list of cars from :-
> 
> One Man's Lonely Adventures In His R33 Skyline GT-R: BCNR33 Colors - How Many in What Color?
> 
> ...


I suspect that midnight purple was a cost option, as opposed to the flat colours


----------

